# Very early ovulation



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya

I need some advice please.
I am using my clear blue monitor this cycle, 2 days ago I got high fertility and today I have a peak... But I am only on cycle day 9?? I dont understand I have been using my monitor for over a year now and have never ovulated this early normally I get a peak on cycle day 15ish....

Any idea why ovulation happens this early?? AF only stopped on cycle day 7, and I had high fertility then.
Any help would be good thanks 

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Sammi11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there Skybreeze,

I think i sometimes ovulate really early too. i don't use a CB fertility monitor altho maybe i should...
Anyway, i do often get ewcm just after my period  around day 7 of my cycle, although not every cycle. It is ewcm not just the mucous-like end of period (sorry TMI). 

Sometimes after a day of ewcm it then stops, and then a few days later i get it again. quite random, but as i am nolonger using ovulation predictor tests i don't really know. i have charted my temperature for over  ayear tho, so this way at least you can see when it peaks, although i think that the peak temperature comes as or just after  you actually ovulate.

i have a friend who said that the women in her family ovulate really early, at the end of their period sometimes, so around day 5 or 6 !!

Best wishes

Sammi x


----------

